# Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 " Internal HDD



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2015)

I need to get hold of one 2 TB internal HDD for my personal PC.
I have multiple HDD's and it's becoming difficult managing them.
Their primary purpose is to store torrent files and personal photos and videos.
Please suggest some options.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

It good for budget below 6K and VFM...
Seagate Barracuda 2TB Desktop SATA Internal Hard Drive: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
= 5500 rs

or WD blue 1 TB is as good as sagate barracuda... but have only 1 TB option...
if you can buy 2 HDD wd blue 1 TB.. then it will be great...
but you already have multiple HDD's.. 

but if you want best and don't have specific budget...
wd green, black are good... best... 

WD Caviar Green 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD20EZRX) - WD : Flipkart.com
= 5900 rs

WD 2 TB Black Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD2002FAEX) - WD : Flipkart.com
 = 10,300


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Anything but Seagate.

For just storing purpose a WD Blue is more than enough. And if the stuffs are really important and you can't afford to lose them, then get WD Black or a Hitachi one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] get this one WD 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD20PURX) - WD : Flipkart.com

WD purple has 3 years of warranty compared to 2 years of green. I won't recommend seagate because of their poor service.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*



amit.tiger12 said:


> but if you want best and don't have specific budget...
> wd green, black are good... best...
> 
> WD Caviar Green 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD20EZRX) - WD : Flipkart.com
> ...



Why is there price difference so much between these two?

- - - Updated - - -

Will how much capacity HDD I can have is based on my motherboard?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Black is meant for performance (and reliability too?). Green is economical or some stuffs. More like a gaming membrane vs a normal keyboard. Honestly do not get a Green, but that's just me.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*

^ as ithehappy said... performance is great for black... blue is good option for long life... seagate i suggested because you want 2 TB.. 



ajayritik said:


> Why is there price difference so much between these two?



WD Green's primary advantages are regarded as:


Higher capacity at a more affordable price. 
Lower power consumption. 
Useful as cheap, archival storage. 
Quieter. 
 Its disadvantages are:


Slower speeds that are inadvisable for primary and gaming HDD usage. 
Slower wake and seek times. 
Lower reliability over its life. 
2-Year warranty. 

WD Blue's primary advantages are:


Higher speeds – 7200RPM makes it ideal for primary drive and gaming use. 
Highest density – best cost-to-performance ratio and speed, even over WD Black. 
Relatively quiet for the speed. 
 WD Blue's disadvantages are:


Max 1TB capacity. 
2-Year warranty. 

WD Black's primary advantages are:


A 5-year warranty. 
Up to 4TB of 7200RPM storage. 
Improved endurance in production environments. 
 WD Black's disadvantages are:


Significantly noisier than WD Green and Blue. 
More expensive per GB. 

other comparisons...

UserBenchmark: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 vs WD Black (2013)



ajayritik said:


> Will how much capacity HDD I can have is based on my motherboard?



which motherboard you use..?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*



amit.tiger12 said:


> which motherboard you use..?



Intel® Desktop Board DG965RY


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*



ajayritik said:


> Intel® Desktop Board DG965RY



Sorry for asking mobo model.. not needed.. 
Manufacturer/mobo manual don't tell/specify max storage capacity support..
You will not be able to use a drive larger than 2tb as the boot drive. If more space needed use HDD as a secondary drive. 

Intel® Desktop Board DG965RY, supports 2 sata connectors, i guess (some shows 4 sata connectors, check your board.).. So can put upto 2 TB for primary and any size 3/4/5 on secondary..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

Ask [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] for any other info. 
But going for WD black is the best option but your budget doesn't permit so. You can buy WD green .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Ask [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] for any other info.
> But going for WD black is the best option but your budget doesn't permit so. You can buy WD green .



Or WD purple for 1 year more warranty.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Or WD purple for 1 year more warranty.



Purple is kind of rarely available in the market.
WD green is about that under 6k budget.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*



amit.tiger12 said:


> *You will not be able to use a drive larger than 2tb as the boot drive.* If more space needed use HDD as a secondary drive.
> 
> Intel® Desktop Board DG965RY, supports 2 sata connectors, i guess (some shows 4 sata connectors, check your board.).. So can put upto 2 TB for primary and any size 3/4/5 on secondary..


Can you give more details on this?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

C drive.. Primary drive/primary partition (where you installed OS mostly)
D,E,F drives... Secondary Drive/secondary partition (normal drive where you put non-sense  )
If you are buying 2TB no need to worry about this.. when you buy 3-4-5-6 etc and use entire large HDD as a single drive then you will face problem for using more than 2TB space...
because windows and boot, using the GPT files system, where as MBR has a drive size limit of 2.1 or 2.2TB. For more than 2tb do follow these steps.
How to install Windows on 3TB or 4TB and larger HDD - Hard Drives - Storage

So don't worry as of now. Buy 2TB only. I told you this because I thought you will install HDD, and will not partition the drive (C, D, E), So I told you this that primary partition supports upto 2TB..

I think seagate launched 3.5 8TB HDD
Amazon.com: Archive 8 TB 3.5" Internal Hard Drive: Computers & Accessories

So you can use 8TB into 2,4,6 (depending upon your SATA Ports.) 
correct me if I am wrong.. 
@DK_WD 
  @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2015)

correct but op only wants 2 tb hdd(not larger) & that too as storage/secondary hdd not primary/windows install hdd so it will not be a concern to him.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok guys I want to give more details and clear of any initial statements I made.
I have 3 SATA HDD's and one IDE HDD.
1 SATA HDD -500 GB
2 SATA HDD 250 GB
3 SATA HDD  160 GB
4 IDE HDD 60 GB

Due to the following reasons I wanted to get either 2 TB or 3 TB Internal HDD.
1. My new SMPS doesn't seem to have sufficient power pins hence I need to have both fan and DVD Rom drive not connected if I want to connect all HDD's. 
2. When I did a scan for 2 of the SATA HDD's I got some message indicating that there maybe trouble with them.

So keeping the above points in consideration I intend to get a new HDD and then get rid of preferably all of the remaining HDD or worse case have one old HDD.

*Hence we are looking at a picture where the new HDD maybe the only HDD left with me going forward.* Keeping this scenario in mind. Which Size HDD should I go for 2 TB or 3 TB?

Also as mentioned the primary purpose would be to have torrents download and to store some personal photos videos etc.
Once I'm clear about the capacity then maybe we can think about Green etc. I saw ad somewhere of 3 TB HDD for Rs 6750 so I thought instead of investing in 2 TB why not go for 3 TB.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2015)

With storage there's nothing to think or suggest bro, its always better if you go bigger. Only think when budget is a concern.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> With storage there's nothing to think or suggest bro, its always better if you go bigger. Only think when budget is a concern.



So keeping my current scenario in mind should I go for 2 TB or 3 TB.
And considering I will not be into too much gaming should I opt for the lesser expensive one which is green HDD.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2015)

If you are not into gaming then I don't think you need to get the performance drives such as Black etc., so I think you can go for Blue. I simply can't recommend Green drives mate, but then again I have friends who have the same drive and its running just fine for them for pretty long time now, but its just me who can't fathom unreliable drives especially when my data are important.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> C drive.. Primary drive/primary partition (where you installed OS mostly)
> D,E,F drives... Secondary Drive/secondary partition (normal drive where you put non-sense  )
> If you are buying 2TB no need to worry about this.. when you buy 3-4-5-6 etc and use entire large HDD as a single drive then you will face problem for using more than 2TB space...
> because windows and boot, using the GPT files system, where as MBR has a drive size limit of 2.1 or 2.2TB. For more than 2tb do follow these steps.
> ...



Amit can I buy 3 TB HDD assuming I will partition the HDD into multiple partitions?


----------



## cybertechie1 (Mar 30, 2015)

WD in general is more reliable than Seagate. 
You did not clarify which drives has gone among the 4 you have listed.

Having more drives sound flexible however it is cumbersome in the long run if you don't have a good case and power supply. Incase of multiple drives , you also you need to worry about effectively dissipating the heat generated from them.  if i was you, i will retire all the 4 drives and buy either a single reliable 2 or 3 TB drive or two 1 TB WD blue drives. Look for some deals on online websites. You maybe able to grab 1 TB WD blue for around ~ 3.6k.

As mentioned by other members, please avoid WD green if possible. WD green is a 5900 Rpm drive.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 30, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> C drive.. Primary drive/primary partition (where you installed OS mostly)
> D,E,F drives... Secondary Drive/secondary partition (normal drive where you put non-sense  )
> If you are buying 2TB no need to worry about this.. when you buy 3-4-5-6 etc and use entire large HDD as a single drive then you will face problem for using more than 2TB space...
> because windows and boot, using the GPT files system, where as MBR has a drive size limit of 2.1 or 2.2TB. For more than 2tb do follow these steps.
> ...



Good explanation 

Every user as their own experience dealing with HDD.



ajayritik said:


> Amit can I buy 3 TB HDD assuming I will partition the HDD into multiple partitions?



Hi  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]

If you are planning for high storage like up to 3TB, you have to set the BIOS to UEFI  and the drive in GPT format.  Normally, the MBR format supports up to 2.2 TB so your MOBO is fine for that. If you need a 3TB, so I advise to update the BIOS.

For specific model for the HDD, its depend on your requirement and storage. If you are planning for normal storage like torrent and picture storage, so I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green drive. 

For more information about WD Green HDD, you may refer the below link

Support Answers

Good luck.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

cybertechie1 said:


> You did not clarify which drives has gone among the 4 you have listed.
> 
> *I think one of them or maybe both of them have issues but the HDD has not crashed yet.*
> 
> Having more drives sound flexible however it is cumbersome in the long run if you don't have a good case and power supply. Incase of multiple drives , you also you need to worry about effectively dissipating the heat generated from them. * if i was you, i will retire all the 4 drives and buy either a single reliable 2 or 3 TB drive or two 1 TB WD blue drives.* Look for some deals on online websites. You maybe able to grab 1 TB WD blue for around ~ 3.6k.


As mentioned in one of my previous post I'm planning to have all of the existing HDD removed. Only planning to have the new HDD.
I intend to have 2 TB or 3 TB. But 3 TB looks tricky now with all the BIOS Updates etc. Hence unless I'm sure I may settle for 2 TB.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*



ajayritik said:


> Amit can I buy 3 TB HDD assuming I will partition the HDD into multiple partitions?



you can buy that 8TB version also.. 
partition is one thing everyone does... like we want "space" in life 

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Ok guys I want to give more details and clear of any initial statements I made.
> I have 3 SATA HDD's and one IDE HDD.
> 1 SATA HDD -500 GB
> 2 SATA HDD 250 GB
> ...



I think don't go for more than 2TB as of now...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

Do we have any offers wherein we can exchange existing Internal HDD with newer HDD?
Also I forgot the name of the software can someone please suggest me the software which helps in determine if HDD is good.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have any offers wherein we can exchange existing Internal HDD with newer HDD?
> Also I forgot the name of the software can someone please suggest me the software which helps in determine if HDD is good.



for selling 
OLX, quicker and DIGIT 

for buying
flipkart, amazon, snapdeal, mdcomputers, primeabgb

software???
search for HDD health, HDD scan.


----------



## dissel (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello Fellow Members & Experts,

Can you please let me know if it is a good idea to go for this drive 

WD Caviar Green 3 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD30EZRX) - WD : Flipkart.com

My usage will be only store Digital Data - I almost read all the user review from FK who bought 1TB, 2TB, 3TB WD green drive earlier (month back).

My intention to grab some space as less price - 3TB Red is costly compare to this Green HDD.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 30, 2015)

dissel said:


> Hello Fellow Members & Experts,
> 
> Can you please let me know if it is a good idea to go for this drive
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION]

Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green drive. The WD Green drive used for computing like data storage, normal usage and etc. The WD Green HDD models are available from 500GB to 6TB. 

To check the specification of WD Green HDD, you may refer to the link below

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## dissel (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank You DK_WD for your comments - Great to find out WD support present in this forum.

As in this thread discussed,

1. WD Green is not so trusted drive.... Why ? Due to 2 Years warranty compare to 3 Years on other drive or the build material is cheap and prone to failure.

2. I like to know Why WD Blue is only 1 TB Max capacity available ? Why not produce more than 1TB for Blue ?

3. Is it possible for WD Purple or Red can be use inside a PC Cabinet as well HDD Dock ?

I got Vantec NexStar NST-D100S2 HDD Dock, If I Buy 3 TB Green one - Can I use that HDD after formatting it inside PC in that Dock


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2015)

using hdd dock without fan for 3.5" hdd for long durations is only advisable if avg room temps are below 30C(not possible in most parts of India for most of the year without ac or cooler).WD Green got a bad image because of its relatively high failure rate in early years but many also believe that was because of using these drives in raid configuration(a popular choice for many in western world).a drive which performs well in normal pc may not last even a few weeks in a raid setup.2 yera warranty is standard for both seagate & WD.if you think a 3/yr warranty drive is more reliable then you are wrong because basically it all depends on your luck.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> using hdd dock without fan for 3.5" hdd for long durations is only advisable if avg room temps are below 30C(not possible in most parts of India for most of the year without ac or cooler).WD Green got a bad image because of its relatively high failure rate in early years but many also believe that was because of using these drives in raid configuration(a popular choice for many in western world).a drive which performs well in normal pc may not last even a few weeks in a raid setup.2 yera warranty is standard for both seagate & WD.if you think a 3/yr warranty drive is more reliable then you are wrong because basically it all depends on your luck.



1 more question does HDD has impact on using it 24*7 for downloading purposes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2015)

as with any other similar electronic the more you use it the shorter will be its life span but when it comes to hdd we are talking about years of continuous usage & most likely the hdd will die earlier because of heat & power issues before it runs out of its designed life.in fact many people suggest that it is better to leave hdd running than turn it off for 5-6 hours as each on-off cycle puts almost same stress on hdd components as 7-8 hours of continuous usage.


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2015)

It's better to do raid 1, getting 2 HDDs rather than 1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 31, 2015)

raid is not required for typical home use at all.


----------



## dissel (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank You friends for the wonderful discussion here.....

I like to know,

Is it mandatory to use 'WDIDLE3.EXE' if any one going to use 3TB WD Green ? As mentioned by user who bought this drive saying this drive is prone to failure because of 8 sec head parking routine due to inactivity which wear off the drive 6 Lakh cycle very fast after usage couple of months..

Please comment... Thank you.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> as with any other similar electronic the more you use it the shorter will be its life span but when it comes to hdd we are talking about years of continuous usage & most likely the hdd will die earlier because of heat & power issues before it runs out of its designed life.in fact many people suggest that it is better to leave hdd running than turn it off for 5-6 hours as each on-off cycle puts almost same stress on hdd components as 7-8 hours of continuous usage.



Thanks for input bro.


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> raid is not required for typical home use at all.



it depends, he said he has photo and videos of his family members.

I would suggest get 2 500GB raid it and use it for above purpose and rest for some downloading and get 1 TB for torrent downloads


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION], 



> 1. WD Green is not so trusted drive.... Why ? Due to 2 Years warranty compare to 3 Years on other drive or the build material is cheap and prone to failure.
> 
> 3. Is it possible for WD Purple or Red can be use inside a PC Cabinet as well HDD Dock ?
> I got Vantec NexStar NST-D100S2 HDD Dock, If I Buy 3 TB Green one - Can I use that HDD after formatting it inside PC in that Dock



As mentioned by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], the WD Green drive had a high failure rate due to RAID setup. The platform or technology of the WD Green is not recommended to use the drive in a RAID environment. It's only recommended to use for storage drive, and not as a performance drive.  

For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a storage and boot drive. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Video Surveillance purpose and WD Red drive is designed for NAS environments and recommended for RAIDs, but if you use it as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. 



> 2. I like to know Why WD Blue is only 1 TB Max capacity available ? Why not produce more than 1TB for Blue ?



For WD Blue 2TB capacity suggestion, I already passed this question to my higher management, but I don't have conclusive information yet. 
You can check the following link for a history of this question:
*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/189396-need-help-hdd-ssd-2.html

My best guess on the WD Blue 1TB capacity is that our R&D guys designed the WD Blue for basic use computers as primary drives and most average users don't need higher than that.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], so which HDD should I go for?
I have decided on purchasing 2 TB one but not sure which of the models I need to go for.
Blue, Green, Red, Purple and any other color.
As mentioned earlier, will not be used for gaming primarily. Will be used for mostly torrents and storing personal data like videos pics etc.
I read somewhere that if we run torrents from the HDD there is heavy read and write that happens. So if we consider that point is it better to go for a higher end model than green.

Kindly advise.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 7, 2015)

> For specific model for the HDD, its depend on your requirement and storage. If you are planning for normal storage like torrent and picture storage, so I’d suggest you to go with the WD Green drive.
> For more information about WD Green HDD, you may refer the below link
> Support Answers



Hi [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION],

Based on your requirements, the WD Green drive is the best option; as I mentioned in my previous post. 

If you don't have the budget problem and looking for 24 x7 drive, then WD Red is the way to go. For your information, the WD Red drive designed for Enterprise use and recommended for RAID and NAS setup, it is also use as a normal storage drive in PC. The WD Red design to just spin constantly for continual use/availability and provide the reliability. It has in-built Nasware technology to prevent the bad sectors and provide the data security. With the help of Nasware technology, the failure rate of HDD will be less. 

In simple terms,  

WD Red = Energy saving, 24x7 use, Extended warranty.

For more information about WD Red drive, you may refer to the link below

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2015)

Guys should I purchase the HDD online or get it from local store?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

If you can find it for cheap offline than there is no problem otherwise online is always good.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 8, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys should I purchase the HDD online or get it from local store?



Well from my opinion, I would rather compare the online and local store prices and from there I would get the best offer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2015)

i don't have much trust in handling of hdd,especially internal ones,by courier companies so i prefer offline buying that too from main distributor so as to minimise the handling risks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Ok guys I want to give more details and clear of any initial statements I made.
> I have 3 SATA HDD's and one IDE HDD.
> 1 SATA HDD -500 GB
> 2 SATA HDD 250 GB
> ...



WD Caviar RED 4TB(WD40EFRX) -13700. (amazon.in)

Link:4TB wd Red NAS Hard Disk Drives 3.5" WD40EFRX Western: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## dissel (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello again, I know this thread about internal hdd & now all the recommendation gearing towards Western Digital HDDs due to seagate reliability (7200.11 blunder) but after lot of searching - watching you tube videos - I conclude in two Seagate Products which are 3.5" external drive....But didn't find enough courage.

Both drive are 4TB and comes with 3 Years Direct Warranty as well once the enclosure failed it can be used as regular internal drive for backup purpose. My question if any one here using any of these or planning to opt out. Both are price 11k+ / 12k+ comapre WD 4TB Red which is 13k+.

here 

Seagate 4 TB Expansion Desktop External Drive 4 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate : Flipkart.com

Seagate Backup Plus Desktop Drvie 4 TB Wired external_hard_drive - Seagate : Flipkart.com

Are they safe to go ? Or strict no no ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] I have decided not to go for anything over 2 TB. Also currently I don't have the budget for anything over 10k for sure.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> @bssunil  I have decided not to go for anything over 2 TB. Also currently I don't have the budget for anything over 10k for sure.



WD Caviar RED 2TB -7300. (amazon.in)

WD Caviar Black 2TB -10500. (snapdeal.com)


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2015)

@ Sunil initially I was planning for the Green version since my HDD will be primarily used to store personal collection and torrents.
But later I thought I will increase the budget and go for Red as suggested by DK_WD. 
Is Black really needed?
Kindly suggest!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> @ Sunil initially I was planning for the Green version since my HDD will be primarily used to store personal collection and torrents.
> But later I thought I will increase the budget and go for Red as suggested by DK_WD.
> Is Black really needed?
> Kindly suggest!



Black is ultimate and you should get it if your budget permits. But you don't need black so I would still suggest go with red or green.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> @ Sunil initially I was planning for the Green version since my HDD will be primarily used to store personal collection and torrents.
> But later I thought I will increase the budget and go for Red as suggested by DK_WD.
> Is Black really needed?
> Kindly suggest!



Black is ultimate but you can go with RED instead.

Green has high rate of failure so no green.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION],



ajayritik said:


> @ Sunil initially I was planning for the Green version since my HDD will be primarily used to store personal collection and torrents.
> But later I thought I will increase the budget and go for Red as suggested by DK_WD.
> Is Black really needed?
> Kindly suggest!



Example:

If I am looking for the high warranty and I don't have the budget problem, then the WD Black HDD is the best option for me. The WD Black drive is the use of high performance like gaming and video editing.
WD Black = Speed/high end use and extended warranty.

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Black HDD

Support Answers 

In your case, WD Red or WD Green drive is the best option for storage.

Good Luck.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], can we have higher capacity (2-4 TB) Blue drives with more (5 years would be good) warranty too? Not as costly as Black drives though.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 12, 2015)

^ +1 to that


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], can we have higher capacity (2-4 TB) Blue drives with more (5 years would be good) warranty too? Not as costly as Black drives though.





vidhubhushan said:


> ^ +1 to that



Hi Guys,

Live suggestions such as yours are definitely appreciated, and i'll pass your suggestions along. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*

Guys is this good?
Can I go ahead with purchasing this online?
2TB WD Red NAS Hard Disk Drives 3.5" WD20EFRX Western: Amazon.in: Electronics
Any thing that I need to check Visavis  Motherboard, PSU, Processor Compatibility or need to check SATA Speed?

- - - Updated - - -

Guys need quick help to get this purchase completed.
Can someone please advise if the one provided in the link is ok?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2015)

as long as your mobo has sata port any sata hdd will work.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

yeah WD red is a great option.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Need suggestions on 2 TB 3.5 &quot; Internal HDD*



whitestar_999 said:


> as long as your mobo has sata port any sata hdd will work.



I already have 3 SATA HDD's so I guess this one will have some connectors/connections like my existing HDD Right?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> yeah WD red is a great option.



My cousin who looked at that model was saying I would not need a NAS Server HDD. Was suggesting something for desktop.
So do we have Red model only for desktop or this one will suffice?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2015)

NAS compatible hdd will work in desktop but some desktop hdd(like WD green) work poorly in nas.all 3.5" sata hdd(no matter how old or new) have same connectors/connections.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

Go ahead and enjoy your purchase man.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2015)

Guys I didn't want to start a new thread for this hence wanted to check how do I get started on this HDD?
I mean formatting and installing Windows OS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I didn't want to start a new thread for this hence wanted to check how do I get started on this HDD?
> I mean formatting and installing Windows OS.


Installing and reinstalling Windows - Windows Help


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2015)

Guys I went ahead and ordered this on Saturday 

2TB WD Red NAS Hard Disk Drives 3.5" WD20EFRX Western: Amazon.in: Electronics

Just in case to avoid the spammers


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I went ahead and ordered this on Saturday
> 
> 2TB WD Red NAS Hard Disk Drives 3.5" WD20EFRX Western: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> Just in case to avoid the spammers



Congo. Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Congo. Enjoy your purchase.



Thanks Mate!
You have been helpful not just in this thread but also with my other queries in other threads.
Your timely help is appreciated.!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks Mate!
> You have been helpful not just in this thread but also with my other queries in other threads.
> Your timely help is appreciated.!



Anytime man I am here to help always.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

ok guys got my HDD today.
What's my next step?


----------

